# "Twisted" S Hook Porch Swing Hanger - HELP!



## clattin (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking for a replacement S Hook far a frame-mounted porch swing. It looks like a typical S Hook but with one end twisted at a 90 degree angle to the other end (see pic). Any idea where I might find such a thing? I've done searches on the internet at different swing hardware sites and don't find anything like this. Do I need to make one from a standard S hook and if so, how?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

A vise and a big adjustable wrench will turn a regular S hook into one of these


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

yes …...Lew has it right


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

if your not very confidentThen I advise you to buy new. It's not worth having an accident for a few bucks .However it can be done quite easily if you have a vice, and apair of pliers /grips etc, or maybe your auto shop mechanic will tweak it for you for a beer or two. Alistair


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I replaced one a few months back and made my own as described above after searching and finding it nowhere for a week. 
My wife pointed out later that (if your swing is set up as mine is), that a whole lot of trouble could have been saved if I had simply loosened the eyehook that the S-hook attached to and turned forty five degrees.


----------



## clattin (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys! I'll see if I can't make one.

Chris


----------

